# (Sammelthread) Welches Notebook besitzt Ihr?



## lows (30. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Community,
wollte gern mal wissen was ihr für Notebooks habt.
Am besten einfach das Modell und vllt. eure Erfahrung damit posten.
Ich fang halt mal an:

FSC Amilo Li 1705

Mein erstes Notebook, aber ziemlicher Fehlkauf  (hatte damals keine Ahnung von der Hardware Materie )


----------



## exa (30. Oktober 2009)

Hab seit mehr als 2 Jahren ein Acer Aspire 5920 G, top teil vor allem P/L; leider ist es etwas schwer,dafür läuft aber auch ziemlich aktuelles an Spielen, kommt mit auf Lans...


----------



## poiu (30. Oktober 2009)

Aktuell noch ein IBM Thinkpad T23 mit PIII-M 1,133GHz 512MB RAM 80GB HDD 

Baujahr 2003  läuft und läuft...... 

Hässlich aber fast unzerstörbar, leider ist der akku tot und es wird mir zu langsam.

hat aber viel erlebt, überlebt sogar ein Unfall mit Display Bruch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier abstrakte Kunst 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lows (30. Oktober 2009)

@poiu fehlt noch n link . aber sonst ähnliche situation wie bei mir


----------



## Herbboy (30. Oktober 2009)

mien erstes: *Samsung R40 oder 50*, weiß nicht mehr - 1,73GHz singlecore, X700 Graka. 1250€ damals. da lief sogar noch oblivion und C&C3 drauf... leider 1 monat nach gewährleistungsende ein vermutlich mainboardschaden => einzelteile vertickt, 300€ bekommen => 

zweites gekauft: *Acer 5920G *mit T7700 2x2,4Ghz und ner 8600m GT für 900€. da läuft auch noch FAST jedes aktuelle spiel drauf. top-preisleistung, und warum damals manche die tastatur als zu "weich" bemängelten, ist mir bis heute ein rätsel...


----------



## hzdriver (30. Oktober 2009)

Network NBI 600 MP Avantgarde 13,3 Pentium M600 Mhz , 64 MB SoDimm , 6 GB HDD . BS Win 98.
Aufgerüstet auf 1Ghz Pentium M , 512 MB SoDimm , 20 Gb HDD .
BS Win XP .


----------



## lows (30. Oktober 2009)

hzdriver schrieb:


> Network NBI 600 MP Avantgarde 13,3 Pentium M600 Mhz , 64 MB SoDimm , 6 GB HDD . BS Win 98.
> Aufgerüstet auf 1Ghz Pentium M , 512 MB SoDimm , 20 Gb HDD .
> BS Win XP .



läuft das ding noch auf akku?


----------



## Carvahall (1. November 2009)

Samsung R522
Perfektes NB.


----------



## Housemaister (2. November 2009)

Acer Aspire 8940 - Gamestar
Mein erstes 18,4" Book... und ich will die größe nicht mehr missen.
Hatte vorher ein 6920 und war auch super zufrieden damit.


----------



## exa (2. November 2009)

Housemaister schrieb:


> Acer Aspire 8940 - Gamestar
> Mein erstes 18,4" Book... und ich will die größe nicht mehr missen.
> Hatte vorher ein 6920 und war auch super zufrieden damit.



schleppst du das überall mit hin???

ist doch wohl eher ein Desktop Replacement


----------



## midnight (2. November 2009)

Ich hab ein Dell Vostro 1500. Herrliches Gerät. Mal gucken, ob ich zu Weihnachten wieder nen Desktop zusammensparen kann 

so far


----------



## Ahab (3. November 2009)

*ASUS X5AVn* Eigentlich ein tolles Gerät, nur hat die Tastatur hin und wieder Input-Lags. Kann aber auch am Internet liegen. Schönes Bild, 1280x720. Find ich sehr angenehm. Ein Freund hat ein 17" Notebook mit Full-HD Auflösung-das geht gar nicht! Man erkennt nichts, für Office und Internet völlig ungeeignet, meine Meinung. Meine Auflösung ist auch Spielefreundlicher  und im Office Betrieb ist es so gut wie unhörbar, selbst unter Last ist nur ein unaufdringliches Rauschen zu vernehmen.


----------



## derLordselbst (3. November 2009)

*Macbook Air der ersten Generation mit 64 GB SSD:*
Ein Traum von Notebook, immer noch, zumindest für meine Zwecke.

Leicht, stabil, sehr gute Akku-Laufzeit, tolles Display und Tastatur, perfektes Touchpad, Design gefällt immer noch. Wacht superschnell aus Standby auf. Das perfekte Notebook für Leute, die überall schreiben möchten.

*Aber:* Taugt auch mit Bootcamp nicht besonders für Windows, nicht für Spiele geeignet, kein internes DVD-Laufwerk, wenig Anschlüsse, keine Docking-Station, kein integriertes UMTS, teuer (obwohl mittlerweile auch mit SSD um über 1000,- Euro günstiger..)


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. November 2009)

Acer Aspire 2920 hat zwar nur 12,1", aber kann auch bis auf Spiele alles.


----------



## STSLeon (3. November 2009)

Momentan ein MacBook Pro, aber die Historie ist lang:

2005-2007 FSC Amilo mit Athlon XP 64 3200+ und einer Radeon 9600 M 
2007-2008 Asus EEE PC 701 G
2008-2009 Lenovo S10e
09/2009-10/2009 Acer Aspire Timeline 3810T (musste leider beruflich weg als die RMA ausgerufen wurde) und deswegen hab ich jetzt ein MacBook Pro und bereue es nicht.


----------



## iUser (3. November 2009)

Acer Aspire 6930 seit..ca. 2 Monaten
Macbook white seit 2006


----------



## euMelBeumel (4. November 2009)

Seit knapp einem Jahr ein Dell Studio 15 1537 (P8400, 15", 4GB-DDR2-800, LED-TFT, 9Zellen Akku, HD3450). Wenn man sich die aktuelle Generation und den Studio XPS anschaut müsste ich Dell an manchen Stellen (Akku-Aufpreis, Grundgerätkosten, kein 64Bit OS standardmäßig, etc.) eigentlich schlagen, aber die gute Leistung macht es wieder wett. Vorgestern mal wieder die 6 Stundengrenze im Betrieb geknackt, ich liebe dieses Gerät^^

Der nächste wird auch ein Dell (11z oder 13z).


----------



## D3N$0 (4. November 2009)

Besite ein IBM ThinkPad R51, mit Intel Centrino 1.6GHz, 1GB DDR166, und einer ATI Readon mobility 9000 Series mit 32MB VRam. HDD ist eine 60GB Hitachi Travelstar 7K60.
Bin eig recht zufrieden mit dem betagten Notebook, bis auf die Tatsache das mir erverest einen Akkuverschleiß von 75% angibt (das erklärt wohl auch die Akkulaufzeit von ca 50min )


----------



## 1821984 (4. November 2009)

Momentan besitze ich ein Toshiba Satellite L 500 D.

Mein altes war ein Acer 5920G. Da es nach gut 18 Monaten den geist aufgegeben hat mangels Graka durfte ich für umsonst dieses oben angegebene Notebook mitnehmen. Es läuft sehr gut ist um welten leiser als das Acer und auch sehr viel fitter. Grafikleistung gute 50-100% mehr je nach dem. Wenn es nun auch länger hält, bin ich glücklich.


----------



## Revoller (8. November 2009)

Bei mir is noch nie ein Book verreckt, selbst das so anfällige Toshiba Tecra S1 rennt und rennt und rennt^^ Mir reicht das Book, zocken tu ich eh auf dem großen hier. Hab auch noch nen alten Satillite 2710XDVD und nen Portege 3110CT hier liegen, laufen beide noch ohne Probleme. Die Akkulaufzeiten können sich denk ich bei allen noch sehen lassen: Der Tecra läuft ca. 2Std. beim surfen, immerhin auch schon 5Jahre alt. Der Satellite macht gut 1,5Std und der Portege von 98/99 macht noch ne gute Std.


Wenn ich mir mal nen neuen holen sollte werde ich wohl auch bei Toshiba bleiben.


----------



## Speedguru (8. November 2009)

Hallo,

Habe ein Asus EEE PC 1000HE!!
Einfach klasse das Ding!! Habe mir aber nun Windows7 geholt und rennt noch immer extrem gut"

MFG

Speedguru

PS.: Text ist an dem EEE PC entstanden


----------



## Revoller (10. November 2009)

rtxus schrieb:


> Kann ich nur zustimmen ...Nach Asus und Acer is es zzt ein Portege R500 bei mir (1kG mit Akku )
> 
> Zwar externem DVD Laufwerk aber dank SSD rennt wie sau
> 
> Gruß




Naja bei den Portege is das mit den externen Laufwerken ja normal, mein alter 3110 hat ja auch ein externes Disketten- und CD- Laufwerk. Aber auch nach 10 Jahren läuft der noch, gibt auch garnich soviele defekte Toshiba Books. In der Regel sinds immernur ein paar Serien (Tecra 9100/Satellite Pro 6100...) Besonders anfällig sind nur die von 2003 bis 2005 gebauten Satellite´s MX30, die sind gestorben wie die Fliegen. Selbst der Tecra S1 den ich hab ist verschrien da die Serie enorme Probleme mit den Grafikchips hat (ATI), allerdings läuft er bei mir ohne Probleme. Ich gehe davon aus das es nur bei beanspruchung der Grafikkarte auftritt und meiner wirklich als reines Arbeitstier (Office und Internet) seinen Dienst verrichten muss. Vor dem Tecra hatte ich nen Satellite 2410-404 mit Geforce 4 420 (32MB) der musste noch zum Zocken herhalten aber auch ohne Probleme. Was ich mir nochmal holen würde wäre der Tecra 9000 mit 1,2Ghz PIII, der läuft wie ne 1 so wie ich das mitbekommen habe. 

Wenn zufällig irgendwer hier einen Tecra 9000 mit PIII 1,2Ghz hat, einfach mal anbieten


----------



## Blueennifer (10. November 2009)

Asus N90 SV is schon klasse 18,4'' macht schon laune aber der nächste wird einer aus der gamers serie


----------



## rabit (10. November 2009)

Toshiba Satelite L350 24U
Kann damit Aktuelle Spiele auf 17 Zoll spielen ziemlich solide und günstig.


----------



## iGreggy (10. November 2009)

Habe einen DELL XPS M1530, Baujahr 2008. Echt schönes Teil, es arbeitet sich mit einem Notebook-Kühler echt gut damit. Nur das Display (wie üblich, Glare *grml*) und die Geforce 8600M GT sind echter Mist. Aber ansonsten top. Läuft mit Windows 7 und hoffentlich bald mit SSD.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (3. August 2010)

Sony Vaio VPC-EB2X (konfiguriert)
- Intel Core i5-520M
- 4 GiByte Kingston DDR3-1066-RAM
- AMD Mobility Radeon HD5650, 1 GiByte
- 320 GiByte HDD (5.400 U/min)
- Blu-Ray-Brenner
- 15,5-Zoll-TFT (1.920 x 1.080 Pixel) inkl. Webcam
- Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit
- Namensgravur 

Schwächen aus meiner Sicht:
- Akkulaufzeit (soll aber sowieso hauptsächlich stationär zum Einsatz kommen)
- Tastatur gibt im Laufwerksbereich etwas nach (wird nicht übermäßig genutzt, da nur Nummernblock)
- GPU-Takt am unteren Ende der Spezifikation
- Laut Tests Heruntertakten der CPU bei sehr hoher GPU-Last - noch nicht getestet
- Glare Display (Matt wäre mir lieber, aber der Nachteil wird durch das helle Display gut kompensiert - da habe ich (leider) schon deutlich Schlimmeres gesehen (Verspiegelung etc.))

Die Fotos sind nur mittelmäßig, das weiß ich selbst. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Superwip (3. August 2010)

Ich habe gleich drei 

Ein *Toshiba Sattelite u500* 13,3 Zoll/ 33,782cm
1280x800 Bildschirm, Core 2 Duo P8700 @ 2,53GHz 4GiB DDR2, Radeon HD 4570 512MiB, 320GB HDD, Windows 7 Home Premium 64

Mein "Hauptnotebook"; dient als Zweit-PC zum nebenbei Surfen, wird etwa auf Reisen oder z.t. zu kleinen LANs mitgenommen

Vorteile: Kompakt und leistungsfähig

Nachteile: spiegelndes Display mit schwachen Kontrasten und schlechtem Blickwinkel und relativ magerer wenn auch grundsätzlich ausreichender Auflösung

Ein *Sony VAIO VGN-UX 390N Core2 Duo Mod* 4,5 Zoll/ 11, 43cm
1024x600 Touchscreen, Core 2 Duo SU7700 @ 1,33GHz 1GiB DDR2 Intel GMA 950, Windows 7 Proffessional 32, 48GB SLC SSD+ 32GB MS Pro Duo, GSM/EDGE Modem

Ultramobiles System, ohne verlass ich kaum das Haus ; dient primär als "Mobilkonsolenersatz" und als "Smartphoneersatz" zum (ultra)mobilen Spielen, Chatten und Surfen (theoretisch kann man damit sogar Telefonieren)

Vorteile: ultramobil, passt in große Hosen- oder Jackentaschen, lange Akkulaufzeit

Nachteile: bin vollauf zufrieden, vor allem die Grafik könnte etwas leistungsfähiger und der RAM gerne doppelt so groß sein, auch ein integrierter GPS Empfänger wäre nett, aber in der Größenordnung ist es trotz seines Alters das zur Zeit leistungsfähigste, was man für Geld kaufen kann, also will ich mich nicht beschweren

*IBM T40 Thinkpad* 14 Zoll/ 35,56cm
1024x768 Bildschirm, Pentium M 2GHz, 1GiB DDR RAM, 40GiB HDD, vorsinnflutliche Radeon GraKa mit 32MB VRAM, Windows XP 32 Home

Dient als Ersatz und Backup System sowie zum mobilen Ansteuern älterer Geräte, war noch vor einem Jahr mein einziger Laptop

Vorteile:
Alte Anschlusstandards, RS 232, Paralellport, TV- Out integriert

Nachteile:
Vorsinnflutliche Hardware, Akku defekt (nurnoch ~20min effektive Laufzeit), (vermutlicher) Wackelkontakt an der GraKa führt in 3D Anwendungen teils bei geringfügigen Erschütterungen oder Berühren (etwa zum Schreiben mit der Tastatur) zu Abstürzen


----------



## Portvv (3. August 2010)

Habe seit kurzem mein erstes notebook überhaupt, und zwar das Toshiba satellite L670-134. Hauptsächlich dient es  als desktop ersatz und das tut es auch zu meiner absoluten zufriedenheit. GTA4 läuft auf dem ding in hohen settings  flüssig oder auch risen lässt sich wunderbar drauf spielen.
Hier mal die Config:
Intel Core i5 430M 2,26-2,53 ghz
4 GB DDR3 1066
Readon 5650 1GB
320 GB Festplatte
17 zoll LED Panel (1600x900)
Blu-Ray Brenner !
Win 7 64 bit home Premium

negativ bemängeln muss ich leider das etwas kontrast arme LED panel, dafür ist es von der helligkeit her nahe zu perfekt ausgeleuchtet


----------



## midnight (3. August 2010)

Hab mittlerweile ein Macbook Pro 13" Late2010. Ich wills wirklich nicht mehr hergeben, ist nahezu perfekt.


----------



## Flotter Geist (3. August 2010)

HP Pavilion dv 2212eg ,für arbeiten und zocken isses sau gudd.
Daten sind in der Signatur.


----------



## macmini131 (3. August 2010)

Alienware M15x mit einem i7 720QM und ner Nvidia 260GTX m. Renn mit SSD abartig schnell und packt jedes Game.


----------



## M@rs (3. August 2010)

g60VX mit P8700 und GTX 260m bei ner aflösung von 1366x768


----------



## amdfreak (3. August 2010)

Acer emachines e520  (athon 1650e, radeon x1200, 2gb ddr2, vista basic) *scham*, dient aber nicht zum Spielen *uuufffff*


----------



## psyphly (3. August 2010)

Asus W90VP ( Intel Core 2Quad Q9300, 6GB Ram, Mobility Radeon 4870X2, 18,4" TFT, Win7 x64)

immernoch ausreichend zum zocken!


----------



## thecroatien (3. August 2010)

Ich habe seit 3 Tagen ein Acer Extensa 5230e.
Bin sehr begeistert, bisher hatte ich nie wirklich was übrig für Acer Geräte.

Folgende Austattung:ddr2
Intel GMA 4500Hd
Intel Celeron T3000 2 x 1,8 ghz
2gb ddr2
160gb platte


Super Ausreichend für Musik und Office/Web.
Auch laufen einige ältere Spiele ohne Probleme!

Und ganz schön, ein mattes Display

Grüße


----------



## M@rs (5. August 2010)

@psyphly das w90vp ist auch das beste asus gamer nb das ich kenne


----------



## roga01 (20. August 2010)

Ein Asus G50V


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (21. August 2010)

Hab meinen Vaio seit ca. 1,5 Jahren, ist mein erstes Book und absoluter Volltreffer. 
Eigentlich will ich so ein Gesamtpaket nicht mehr missen. Zum Zocken muss ich allerdings entweder eine Playsie oder einen Vaio Serie F besorgen


----------



## lorenco (27. August 2010)

PackardBell EasyNote TJ65.
corre 2 duo t6600-gt240m

ist so gesehen ein feines gerät.
schön leise und man kann damit auch gut daddeln.


----------



## ole88 (27. August 2010)

n acer aspire 7745G, mit win7 ulti x64
bin sehr zufrieden damit bis jetzt wird in der bs mir gute dienste leisten


----------



## SveD (27. August 2010)

Ich hab seit nicht ganz 2 Jahren das "Samsung R560 P8400 Madril" mit Win Vista 32, bin damit sehr zufrieden und es wird bestimmt auch noch die nächsten 2 Jahre genutzt!


----------



## Ezio (27. August 2010)

Hab ein HP HDX 18, HP dv6 (siehe Signatur) und noch ein paar andere rumliegen


----------



## Zerebo (27. August 2010)

Hab ein Hp Tm 2, noch das Modell mit dem Core 2 Duo und bin ziemlich begeistert.
Extrem stabil das Teil, trotz extrem häufiger Nutzung ist noch alles Top.
Ich mach fast alles für mein Studium nur noch auf dem Teil.
Ich werd mir in Zukunft nur noch Convertibles kaufen.


----------



## Erzbaron (27. August 2010)

Zur Zeit wieder mein "altes" Acer ...

*Acer Aspire 5570Z*

Ein ganz nettes kleines Teil mit 14" Display, Pentium Dual Core und Intelgrafik ... zum arbeiten reicht es dicke ...


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (27. August 2010)

Habe ein Dell Vostro 1220. Bin sehr zufrieden damit, nur der Akku könnte länger aushalten.


----------



## GPHENOM (27. August 2010)

Ich hab ein Asus EEE PC 1005PE.
Oder darf man hier keine Netbooks posten?


----------



## Rayza (28. August 2010)

HP Pavilion dv9500
Windows 7 Ultimate x64


----------



## willsnone (28. August 2010)

hab nen akoya 7811x von medion bei neckermann for ca.3monate für 1049.-gekauft. 
ecckdaten: i7,ati5870,4gb ram,etc.
bin sehr zufrieden damit. 
einziges manko is die lautstärke aber dafür geht er ab wie sau.
zock oft damit aufm 37er lcd meist alles in max in fullhd.
shift z.b. is a traum.
manche gamez sind einfach aufm tv geil. 
die konsolen grafik stinkt mich an, aber damit is jetzt schluss.  ^^

lg willZone


----------



## pixelflair (28. August 2010)

HP G62 mit nem i3, 4gb ram, hd5430 usw. 

mehr als zufrieden, endlich nen notebook wo auch mal meine ganzen grafikprogramme drauf laufen xD


----------



## teachmeluv (12. August 2021)

Mein Hauptgerät ist ein HP Elitebook 850 G3. Der RAM Riegel ab Werk wurde entfernt und durch 2 x 8 GB DDR4 für Dual-Channel Mode ersetzt. Zudem wurde eine weitere SATA SSD mit 256 GB verbaut (ab Werk ist eine 256 M.2 SSD verbaut). 

Sonstige Hardware-Daten:

Intel i5-6200u
Intel Integrated Graphics HD 520
G.Skill 2 x 8 GB DDR4-2133
Intel Optane 256 M.2 SSD 
Crucial BX500 256 SATA SSD 

Ich nutze das Gerät hauptsächlich mit Ubuntu, da damit das Gerät bei normaler Office-Nutzung, Surfen und Video schauen (VLC oder YouTube) immer passiv bleibt ergo der Lüfter läuft nicht. Da ich das Gerät extrem günstig bekommen konnte und vorher keine Berührungspunkte mit HP hatte, kann ich sagen: die Elitebook Serie hat auch durchaus ihren Charme, obwohl ich bei Notebooks/Laptops Thinkpads immer ganz vorne sehe. Aber diese Geräte haben eine gute Ausstattung, aber der 860er Serie auch eine sehr gute Tastatur sowie schicke Gehäuse. Wenn dieses Gerät mal nicht mehr mag, werde ich wohl zwischen beiden Marken den 'Benchbreaker' wählen


----------



## C00lhand (25. Mai 2022)

Mein Schätzchen:

Lenovo Legion 5 Pro
mit AMD Ryzen 5 5600H, Nvidia GeForce RTX 3060, 32 GB RAM und 16" QHD-Gaming-Display mit 165 Hz, Auflösung 2560 * 1600 (16:10)!


----------



## Lord-Haelmchen (30. November 2022)

HP Victus 16" mit R5 5600H, 16GB Ram, RTX 3060 und FHD-Display@144Hz
HP G5 255 15" mit A7310 APU, 8GB Ram
Medion E2293 MD61289 mit Celeron N4100, 4 GB Ram, UHD600
IBM ThinkPad mit Core Solo@1,5Ghz, 768 MB Ram


----------

